# Updated long range forecast! Woohoo!



## legalskier (Aug 17, 2012)

;-)


----------



## John W (Aug 21, 2012)

How does this NOT get a comment!!  Well done LegalSkier....  Only thing that could have made this photo better would be a percentage that it will be Wicked Snowy... But awesome non the less...


----------



## Abubob (Aug 21, 2012)

Wisconsin's getting skunked.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/snow-for-i-95-corridor-northeast-winter/69820


----------



## bigbog (Aug 28, 2012)

Very good legalskier & Scotty.........


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3910885267.353636.200123390267&type=1&theater Snowforecast winter weather forecast coming soon


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3910885267.353636.200123390267&type=1&theater Snowforecast winter weather forecast coming soon



So they stand above it blindfolded with a dart pointed down in one hand? Where it goes nobody knows!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.wcsh6.com/news/article/213806/314/Ask-Keith-El-Nino-and-our-winter Hope their correct this winter!


----------



## WinnChill (Sep 10, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> So they stand above it blindfolded with a dart pointed down in one hand? Where it goes nobody knows!



Not really.  We usually like to toss the dart in the air and get a few flips out of it.  It's a style thing, y'know?


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

Gotta go for the style points


----------



## billski (Sep 10, 2012)

*Farmer's almanac weighs in.*

The eastern half of the country will see plenty of cold and snow.  The western half will experience relatively warm and dry condition. In  other words, as in the political arena, the climate this winter will  render us a nation divided. 

We predict that real winter weather will return to areas from the  Great Lakes into the Northeast. Most eastern states – as far south as  the Gulf Coast – will see snowier than normal conditions and cooler  temperatures.


We are “red flagging” February 12–15 and March 20–23 for major  coastal storms along the Atlantic seaboard; storms bringing strong winds  and heavy precipitation.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Not really. We usually like to toss the dart in the air and get a few flips out of it. It's a style thing, y'know?



Sounds kinda dangerous.  How many interns have you blinded?


----------



## billski (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the looks of this.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 30, 2012)

billski said:


>



Funny stuff Bill.....


----------

